# Hot Jet USA



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

It's going to be some time before I can get a big jetter, Going to look into a camera/locator tomorrow, then build up for a bit and buy a good cart jetter, thinking JNW maybe... I won't be able to got to WETT this year... sooo...

Eventually I'm going to be looking into a truck mount and started looking around the net at what's out there. Found http://hotjetusa.com/skid-plates/. Any opinions/experiences with or about them? I had already been thinking of some sort of heater for greasy and frozen lines. The last two winters have been good for the bank account and this winter is supposedly going to just as cold. This will be my first full winter working for myself and have been gearing up on equipment. Picked up an almost new hotshot for real cheap, and have my generator all tuned up. Even been thinking of investing is some of those $100 generators and 50' extension cords to rent out for customers who need there sump pumps.

Also, has anyone ever rigged up a tankless heater for their jetter? Maybe LP?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I do not like the idea of introducing hot water into a greasy line. First of all, I prefer breaking solid chunks up and pushing them out of a line. Secondly, in a badly bellied line you're going to fill it up with a lot of soft grease sludge thus requiring more GPM to flush it out. It's easier to flush out solid chunks. And thirdly, on a long line that hot greasy water is going to cool off down the road and re- solidify. I've never used hot water jets before so maybe I'm wrong. Just my 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I do not like the idea of introducing hot water into a greasy line. First of all, I prefer breaking solid chunks up and pushing them out of a line. Secondly,* in a badly bellied line you're going to fill it up with a lot of soft grease sludge thus requiring more GPM to flush it out.* I hadn't thought about that. It's easier to flush out solid chunks. And thirdly,* on a long line that hot greasy water is going to cool off down the road and re- solidify.* Nor did I thunk of that either. I've never used hot water jets before so maybe I'm wrong. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot water is best for frozen lines for sure, that IMHO is the messiest jet job you can do.. no place for anything to go until you break through. Hot water, to me, makes sense for cutting grease, but yes, as you pointed out, the unforeseen issues, belly, problems down the line...

I'll admit something I did a jet job last week with my pressure washer. Kit sink/laundry line that was open but partially plugged enough that suds would come up in the floor drain. Ran hot through my pressure washer, rated 3K, but who knows what psi at the end of a 1/8" 50' one forward three back. It worked. 1.5hrs set-up to clean up. Enough to suck the F/D dry, and push back up till it was clear and not black.

I found a used hot water pressure washer I'm thinking of converting. Sht ton of hours, so may need a new pump/engine, Kohler, three reels. they want $2500, figure I'll offer $1500. No hoses, only a 50 gal tank... need bigger. Truck mount, 5.5 GPM and 2500 PSI as it sits.

Dunno, if I can get a deal, I'll go for it. Still, a camera/locator is #1.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I've talked with guys who have more experience than I with using trailer jetters including hotjets. They have said that on certain lines for manufacturing that tend to get a lot of oil a hotjet was the only solution. 

As far as grease goes they said it cleans it much quicker with a hotjet plus its less likely to jam up downstream while jetting. I was always of the same opinion that DrainPro is regarding cold vs hot but after talking to guys who use it often I'm more inclined to think it has its place. Especially with frozen drains. 

I've used cold water jetters to unclog frozen lines but like you say, its messy until you have a hole punched.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A hot box cost 1500 to 4k that will turn any jetter into a hot water jetter so although HotJet is a very well built jetter....it's nothing special imo.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't disagree that it's aces for frozen lines. Aside from that, I've never been on a job where I thought a hot jet would be beneficial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! I'm kind of looking at one on craigslist, well here's the link: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/5143312764.html

It has a Sh!t ton of hours, so I'd be possibly be looking at a new pump, rebuild the engine, mods to my truck(?), bigger tank(?).... called on it with no return call. Figure I'd lowball the guy at $1k cash and not go above $1800. Plenty of room for it in a 14' box just drain cleaning!

Thanks Gear Junkie for your time on the phone the other day! I had time this morning to call about a camera and dreel, but didn't think of it till I was on the road.

I have a full rest of the week, but have an hour in the morning to spare, so I'll call 'em in the morning.


----------

